# overfeeding?



## czarmx (Apr 11, 2006)

i have a male emperor scorpion which is not too big (4 inches w tail) and i bought him 3 crickets last friday, which i suspected escaped, so i bought him other 2 today, and he ate both, the question is... if the 3 crickets didn't escape but were eaten by him, wouldnt be overfeeding? i mean... 5 crickets in 5 days?

if so, what are the concecuences of overfeeding?

is that overfeeding?


----------



## LongDucDong (Apr 11, 2006)

You cant overfeed a scorpion, theyll stop eating when theyre good and full. Alot of people stuff their scorpions to the point where they look like theyre about to blow, just to get them to mature faster. Also, _P. imperator _are notorious for gorging and then fasting for months at a time.


----------



## cashewman1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Yea really you should not worry about it, That sounds about the same as what i do to mine, I have 2 in my 10 gal and i put 4 cricks in every other day. so its the same as them eating 1 a day really. If there not hungry they wont eat it, let them eat there fill your far from over feeding it.


----------



## Australis (Apr 11, 2006)

Haha yeah...
My spinifers too...took 7 mealworms in 4 days...and went for a fast for 2 weeks.
Fat ? yeah I would say voluptuos scorpions are kinda cool


----------



## czarmx (Apr 11, 2006)

thanks guys, just askin cuz is the first time i give him more than 2 crickets per week.


----------



## cashewman1 (Apr 11, 2006)

he will be a slow grower at that rate, Emps are usually a hungrier species compared to some other scorps. You may want to even kick it up a noch?


----------



## czarmx (Apr 11, 2006)

thats what i wanted to hear... 

thanks


----------



## Alakdan (Apr 11, 2006)

I also observed whenever my adult Heterometrus scorps are full, they tend to just stay in their burrow.  But when they're hungry the come out and forage a lot.

I prefer my scorps to be active, so I make sure that they are fed just enough.  Usually, 2 crickets or superworms a week.


----------



## cashewman1 (Apr 11, 2006)

mmm yea, ive notcied that too, my scorps have been well fed the last two weeks and havnt left ther burrow much


----------



## Australis (Apr 11, 2006)

Lazy buggers  

Now i see mine walking around...must be hungry again...
Find that Superworms last longer compared to crix...
Mine took 2 weeks to recover from 7 superworms
But took just 4 days after gorging 7 crix in 2 days

Is there such a thing ?


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Apr 11, 2006)

yes, becausse scorpions don move ard that much (espacially in captivity, the most is ard the tank) so superworm has got more fats then crickets, more fats meaning they can providemore energy for the scorpion to last longer iwthout food. too much for adult maybe a lil too healthy (im not really sure about that, my idea is too much fat for any livinng thing is always not good) but for youngs, it will provide them with the fats they need to grow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeffer7892 (Jul 30, 2021)

I'm currently owning a 4l androctonus mauritanicus... It might sound a bit crazy that I feed the scorpion like 2 to 4 baby roaches everyday, it always manages to finish all the food... there're some web pages stated that overfeeding could lead to impaired genitalia development, wonder if it's true or not.


----------



## Deathvyper6819 (Aug 5, 2021)

Scorpions will stop eating when they’re not hungry. If I’m not mistaken, you can’t over feed a scorpion but beware keeping live prey in with them because you don’t want your scorpion to get bit (depending on the prey).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeffer7892 (Sep 14, 2021)

this is an l5 instar androctonus mauritanicus, can anyone tell its gender?


----------



## Outpost31Survivor (Sep 15, 2021)

Jeffer7892 said:


> I'm currently owning a 4l androctonus mauritanicus... It might sound a bit crazy that I feed the scorpion like 2 to 4 baby roaches everyday, it always manages to finish all the food... there're some web pages stated that overfeeding could lead to impaired genitalia development, wonder if it's true or not.


Please stop resurrecting old dead threads. This one is over 15 years old. Make a new thread.


----------

